# Το επίθετο «ενεργειακός» σε νέα σημασία



## Zazula (Feb 24, 2011)

Το επίθετο *ενεργειακός* δηλώνει τον σχετικό με την ενέργεια. Ωστόσο πλέον σήμερα, και ιδίως μετά το πρόγραμμα «Εξοικονόμηση κατ' οίκον» τού ΥΠΕΚΑ, απαντά συχνά η σύναψη «*ενεργειακό σπίτι*» όπου *ενεργειακός = ενεργειακά αποδοτικός*. Μια χαλαρή ισοδυναμία στην αγγλική θα ήταν το «green house» (προσοχή — όχι το μονολεκτικό _greenhouse_, που σημαίνει "θερμοκήπιο").


----------



## nickel (Feb 24, 2011)

Για προφύλαξη, υπάρχει και το *green home*.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Green_Home

Προσθέτω και την αντιστοιχία
_*ενεργειακά αποδοτικός = energy-efficient*_

Στη Βίκι:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Green_building


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 24, 2011)

Zazula said:


> απαντά συχνά η σύναψη «*ενεργειακό σπίτι*» όπου *ενεργειακός = ενεργειακά αποδοτικός*.


Και ενεργειακό τζάκι.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 24, 2011)

Όχι με αυτήν τη σημασία, αλλά σύγχρονες συνάψεις είναι και οι: ενεργειακό αποτύπωμα, ενεργειακό πιστοποιητικό, ενεργειακός επιθεωρητής.


----------



## nickel (Feb 24, 2011)

Μόλις βρω ώρα, εκτός αν προλάβει κάποιος πιο προκομμένος, θα ήθελα να δω πού βρίσκονται τα πράγματα με την _European Union Energy Label_. Είχαμε πει για το _οικόσημα_.

Η *energy label*, που είναι _energy efficiency label_, πώς είναι καλύτερο να αποδοθεί; _Ενεργειακή ετικέτα, ενεργειακό σήμα, ετικέτα ή σήμα ενεργειακής απόδοσης_;

Ίδιες ερωτήσεις για το _energy (efficiency) class_ (κατηγορία ή κλάση ενεργειακής απόδοσης;).


----------



## Tsigonias (Feb 25, 2011)

Μα όλα τα τζάκια είναι ενεργειακά αποδοτικά. Ο όρος δεν προσδιορίζει το βαθμό απόδοσης. Το ίδιο ισχύει και για τα σπίτια. Οι όροι τέτοιου τύπου κατασκευάζονται τεχνηέντως από τους ανθρώπους του Marketing για να πουλήσουν ένα προϊόν ή μια τεχνολογία. Δεν είναι λογικό λοιπόν να αναμένουμε από αυτούς πλήρη εννοιολογική αντιστοίχιση. Τώρα τελευταία το Marketing έχει εκμεταλλευτεί απίστευτα τα περιβαλλοντικά θέματα. Και εκεί που είχα έναν ξεκάθαρο ορισμό για την πράσινη συσκευασία (Green Packaging) μας προέκυψε η Greener έκδοσή της. Άντε τώρα κάτσε, βάλε κάτω τα πράσινα και αξιολόγησέ τα. Και αυτό το Greener πως θα το μεταφράσουμε; Δεν ακούγεται αστείο στην Ελληνική; Άσε να μην σχολιάσω το Green Banking...


----------



## Zazula (Feb 25, 2011)

Στο γενικό λεξιλόγιο το επίθετο _αποδοτικός_ έχει τη σημασία "με υψηλό, ή τουλάχιστον με πάνω από τον μέσο όρο, βαθμό απόδοσης". Γι' αυτό άλλωστε και μπορούμε να πούμε ότι κάτι «δεν είναι αποδοτικό» — παρότι μπορούμε να υπολογίσουμε τον βαθμό απόδοσής του.


----------



## Tsigonias (Feb 25, 2011)

Όταν όμως μεταξύ ομοειδών προιόντων είναι όλα ''αποδοτικά'' εγώ ποιό να διαλέξω;
Και από την άλλη γιατί όταν θέλω να πώ αποδοτικό τζάκι να λέω ενεργειακό τζάκι;
Και γιατί να το πώ, στην τελική, τζάκι, αφού τζάκι δεν είναι; Κάποιοι παίζουν με τις νευρικές μας συνάψεις.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 26, 2011)

Tsigonias said:


> Όταν όμως μεταξύ ομοειδών προιόντων είναι όλα ''αποδοτικά'' εγώ ποιό να διαλέξω;


Υποθέτω με τον ίδιο τρόπο που επιλέγεις και αυτοκίνητο όταν είναι όλα "οικονομικά". Γι' αυτό άλλωστε υπάρχουν και παραθετικά, τα οποία εύστοχα διαπίστωσες ότι καλύπτουν πλέον και το _green_.


Tsigonias said:


> Και από την άλλη γιατί όταν θέλω να πώ αποδοτικό τζάκι να λέω ενεργειακό τζάκι;


Κανείς δεν απαγορεύει σε κανέναν το να λέει _αποδοτικό τζάκι_ — αλλά πλέον υπάρχει και ο επιθετικός χαρακτηρισμός _ενεργειακό_, όπως ακριβώς υπάρχει και το _green_ για το _packaging_ (κι ας είναι καφετί).


Tsigonias said:


> Και γιατί να το πώ, στην τελική, τζάκι, αφού τζάκι δεν είναι;


Υποθέτω για τον ίδιο λόγο που λέμε και γάλα σόγιας ή νηστίσιμο τυρί.


----------



## Tsigonias (Feb 28, 2011)

Σχετικά με την πράσινη συσκευασία και την πράσινη χημεία: η ανάγκη των επιστημόνων να χαρακτηρίσουν μια τεχνολογία όταν αναφέρονται σε αυτήν, οδήγησε στην ανάπτυξη των όρων. Σχετικά με την ορολογία greener, η ανάγκη προήλθε από την ανάγκη του marketing να πουλήσει περισσότερο με το να θολώσει το μυαλό μας. Ο όρος Green είναι απόλυτος και θετικός, ο όρος Greener είναι συγκριτικός και ασαφής. Δηλαδή ο Πρασινότερος είναι πιο Πράσινος από τον Πράσινο; Για κάντε μας την χάρη. Εξάλλου η πράσινη χημεία δεν γίνεται να γίνει περισσότερο Πράσινη. Ο όρος 'πρασινότερος' αναφέρεται σε υλικά που δεν είναι, αλλά τείνουν να θεωρηθούν πράσινα σε σύγκριση βέβαια με κάποια άλλα. 
Και όσο για το νηστίσιμο τυρί καλά λέω ότι παίζουν με τις συνάψεις μας. Κοντέψανε να μας πείσουν ότι τρώμε τυρί ή ότι κάνουμε νηστεία.
Θα πάω να δώ τον Κυνόδοντα, κάτι μου θυμίζει η υπόθεση.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 28, 2011)

Ειδικά για το «πρασινότερο» πάντως, το τρένο χάθηκε από καιρό, μαζί με το λευκότερο λευκό και τα μελανότερα χρώματα...


----------



## Tsigonias (Feb 28, 2011)

Σχετικά, δόκτορα, με το λευκότερο λευκό υπάρχει και επιστημονική εξήγηση: το λευκότερο λευκό είναι το λευκό που ταυτίζεται με το ιδανικό λευκό (όπως το προσδιορίζει η Διεθνής Επιτροπή Φωτισμού - CIE) δηλαδή το λευκό με θερμοκρασία χρώματος 6500 K - D65. Τα υπόλοιπα λευκά είτε κοκκινίζουν όταν η θερμοκρασία χρώματος είναι μικρότερη από 6500 Κ είτε μπλεδίζουν όταν είναι μεγαλύτερη από 6500 Κ.
Ας δούμε πως λειτουργεί αυτό στη διαφήμιση που αναφέρεις Δρα. Το λευκό στο οποίο αναφέρεται είναι λευκό με μπλεδίζουσα απόχρωση. Και αυτό γιατί εμείς οι Έλληνες (πες Μεσογειακοί) έχουμε μετατοπισμένο το "λευκό" μας προς την πλευρά του μπλέ. Οι παπούδες μας έβαζαν λουλάκι στην μπουγάδα και στον ασβέστη των κυκλαδίτικων σπιτιών. Έτσι, για εμάς, αυτό είναι το ασύγκριτα λευκότερο λευκό, "το λευκό της Ελλάδας - το λευκό του ROL". Σε αυτό το συνειρμό στοχεύει η διαφήμιση και νομίζω είναι θεμιτό να το κάνει.
Όσο για τα μελανότερα χρώματα, ας το μελετήσουμε λίγο, μελανός σημαίνει μαύρος, δηλαδή σκούρος (σκοτεινός) και αχρωματικός. Επομένως τα μελανότερα χρώματα βρίσκονται στο κάτω μέρος του χρωματικού χώρου του CIE Lab και μπορούν να χαρακτηριστούν ώς σκούρα παστέλ χρώματα, όχι όμως αχρωματικά αφού κάποια απόχρωση θα την έχουν, ακόμα και εάν αυτή θα είναι δυσδιάκριτη.
Το θέμα του ''πρασινότερου'' όμως είναι τελείως διαφορετικό και θα έλεγα αποτελεί παραπλανητική για το κοινό πρακτική. Το "πρασινότερο" πράσινο είναι το ίδιο το πράσινο με βαθμό κόρου 1 και φωτεινότητα 100%. Πέρα από αυτό βρίσκονται αόρατα για το μάτι μας ηλεκτρομαγνητικά κύματα δηλαδή τίποτε! Τα πράσινα με μικρότερο βαθμό κόρου από το 1 είναι ασφαλώς λιγότερο "πράσινα" από το κορεσμένο. Ομοίως και για τα λιγότερο φωτεινά. Άρα ματαιοπονεί κανείς να μας πείσει ότι μια πρασινότερη τεχνολογία είναι πιο πράσινη από την πράσινη. Ταυτόχρονα ο συνειρμός αυτός κρύβει την λογική ότι "αφού δεν μπορούμε να πουλήσουμε μια απόλυτα πράσινη τεχνολογία -που δεν επιβαρύνει την φύση ούτε στο ελάχιστο- ας την πουλήσουμε ως πρασινότερη (σε σχέση με την συμβατική) και ας τους αφήσουμε να πιστεύουν ότι είναι και καλύτερη!".


----------



## Palavra (Mar 1, 2011)

Θα κάνω την ερώτηση της ηλίθιας: 

γιατί αναλύουμε το green από χρωματικής άποψης; Έχω την εντύπωση ότι η χρήση του είναι μεταφορική, και αντιστοιχεί σε αυτό που λέμε στα ελληνικά «οικολογικός». Έτσι, π.χ., ένα καινούριο μοντέλο αυτοκινήτου που εκπέμπει, ξερωγώ, 100g/km CO2, είναι greener σε σχέση με το παλιότερο, που εκπέμπει, ξερωγώ (δις), 140g/km CO2. Δηλαδή, εγώ (που είμαι άσχετη με τα τεχνολογικά), καταλαβαίνω ότι το αυτοκίνητο είναι «πιο οικολογικό», δηλαδή greener, από το προηγούμενο μοντέλο, και δεν βλέπω καμιά ανακρίβεια σε αυτό.

Είμαι καλά, γιατρέ μου;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 1, 2011)

Αντί για δείκτες, δοκίμασε μικρότερο μέγεθος: CΟ2. Σου έφτιαξα, για σύγκριση, το δεύτερο.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 1, 2011)

Ευχαριστώ :)


----------



## Tsigonias (Mar 1, 2011)

Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι όταν συγκρίνουμε με την προηγούμενη τεχνολογία. Το πρόβλημα είναι όταν συγκρίνουμε με την ορολογία όπως χρησιμοποιήθηκε αρχικά από την επιστημονική κοινότητα για να περιγράψει μία και πολύ συγκεκριμένη τεχνολογία. Σχετικά με τα πράσινα υλικά: είναι τα υλικά αυτά που σχεδιάζονται από τον άνθρωπο με τέτοιο τρόπο ώστε απορριπτόμενα στο φυσικό περιβάλλον να μην δημιουργούν σε αυτό κανένα πρόβλημα ή εάν δημιουργούν, το περιβάλλον μόνο του να είναι σε θέση να το λύσει/αφομοιώσει/διαχειριστεί σε εύλογο χρονικό διάστημα. Τι πιο περιβαλλοντικά φιλικό από αυτό; 
Αν όμως χρησιμοποιήσεις την ορολογία πρασινότερο ενώ εσύ θα εννοείς πιο πράσινο από το συμβατικό υλικό ή από την προηγούμενη τεχνολογία, συνειρμικά θα βάζεις τον καταναλωτή να κάνει την σκέψη ότι το πρασινότερο είναι πιο πράσινο από το πράσινο, πράγμα που δεν συμβαίνει. Όπως βλέπεις από τον ορισμό το απόλυτα περιβαλλοντικά φιλικό είναι αυτό που έχει κατασκευαστεί (με προδιαγραφές) ως πράσινο.
Και σχετικά με το εάν το πράσινο είναι ταυτόσημο με το οικολογικό, ασφαλώς και δεν είναι. Στον τομέα της οικολογίας εντάσσεται και η ανακύκλωση η οποία δεν είναι καθόλου πράσινη. Δεν προβλέπει, δεν προνοεί αλλά ούτε και καταστέλλει, απλά αναστέλλει ένα πρόβλημα. Η αποικοδόμηση πάλι, ναι είναι πράσινη καθώς το υλικό που έχει την ιδιότητα αυτή έχει κατασκευαστεί εξ αρχής με στόχο να μην δημιουργεί περιβαλλοντικό πρόβλημα ή τέλος πάντων το πρόβλημα που δημιουργεί να είναι εύκολα διαχειρίσιμο από την ίδια την φύση.
Εκείνο που δυστυχώς διαπιστώνω είναι ότι οι επιστήμονες κατασκευάζουν ορισμούς με αυστηρά κριτήρια, οι managers χρησιμοποιούν τους όρους κατά το συμφέρον τους, οι μεταφραστές και το κοινό προφανώς με απλή λογική δέχονται αυτό που λένε οι managers και οι αρχικοί ορισμοί χαλαρώνουν ή και διαστρέφονται.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 1, 2011)

Οι μεταφραστές συγκεκριμένα νομίζω ότι το δέχονται με βάση ότι αυτό λέει το πρωτότυπο. Αν, δηλαδή, η Βόλβο έχει αποφασίσει να λέει τα αυτοκίνητά της πρασινότερα, για να πουλήσει περισσότερα αυτοκίνητα, δεν μπορεί ο μεταφραστής να μεταφράσει «όχι-και-τόσο-οικολογικά-αλλά-πιο-οικολογικά-από-τα-προηγούμενα αυτοκίνητα».

Εννοώ δηλαδή ότι άλλο είναι η κατάχρηση μιας έννοιας από τους δημιουργούς και τους διαφημιστές ενός προϊόντος, και άλλο η έρευνα που πρέπει να κάνουμε ως αγοραστές με οικολογική συνείδηση, για να μη μας πιάνουν κότσους.


----------



## Tsigonias (Mar 1, 2011)

Παρακαλώ πολύ, ποτέ δεν θέλησα να θίξω τους μεταφραστές, απλά είπα ή μάλλον έγραψα ότι και αυτοί, μαζί με τον καταναλωτή παρασύρονται στην αναπαραγωγή μιας ασάφειας που εσκεμένα κάποιοι άλλοι έχουν αφήσει να δημιουργηθεί για προφανείς λόγους... Οι μεταφραστές πως μπορούν να αξιολογήσουν αυτό που κάποιοι άλλοι έγραψαν ή είπαν;


----------



## Palavra (Mar 1, 2011)

Μα τότε, πώς _παρασύρονται στην αναπαραγωγή_; Μάλλον _είναι αναγκασμένοι να αναπαράγουν_.

Το θέμα πάντως της μαρκετινίστικης χρήσης όρων και λέξεων είναι ατελείωτο. Είναι λες και όλα είναι στον υπερθετικό βαθμό, και καμία κανονική λέξη δεν πρέπει να χρησιμοποιείται...


----------



## Zazula (Mar 2, 2011)

Α ωραία, αφού προηγήθηκε όμορφος λόγος ώρα είναι να μπει τώρα στο παιχνίδι και λίγος (ελπίζω εξίσου όμορφος) αντίλογος. :)

1. «Λευκότερο λευκό» νομοτελειακά υπάρχει από τη στιγμή που υπάρχει και δείκτης λευκότητας (whiteness index κατά ASTM, πχ ASTM E 313-05, και κατά ΕΛΟΤ, πχ ΕΛΟΤ 849–86). Η μεταβολή τής χρωματικής θερμοκρασίας δίνει κττμά _διαφορετικό_ λευκό (δηλ. αίσθηση πάλι λευκού αλλά άλλης χρωματικής θερμοκρασίας), όχι _λευκότερο_ λευκό (δηλ. λευκό που στη CIELAB θα έχει L* > 100 ή που θα είναι πάνω από 10 στην κλίμακα Munsell).

2. Στην οικολογία υπάρχει δείκτης πρασινότητας (greenness index), λχ «Υψηλότερες τιμές πρασινότητας υποδεικνύουν περισσότερη βλάστηση η οποία μπορεί να οδηγήσει σε λιγότερη διάβρωση του εδάφους και αντίστροφα». Άρα έχουμε νομοτελειακά αποδεχθεί και τους όρους λιγότερο & περισσότερο πράσινος (πρασινότερος).

3. Ακριβής ορισμός τού πράσινου χρώματος δεν υπάρχει διότι τα χρώματα είναι αίσθηση. Το χρωματικό φάσμα δεν είναι βολικά διαχωρισμένο σε δήμους και περιφέρειες, κόκκινο ή ιώδες. Το πράσινο λέμε ότι είναι περίπου στα 520-570 nm, και στο εύρος αυτό η αίσθηση που μπορεί να έχει κάποιος ίσως να είναι πως ένα πράσινο είναι πιο πράσινο απ' ό,τι ένα άλλο πράσινο. Εδώ ακόμη κι οι εφημερίδες τού ΠΑΟ συναγωνίζονται ποια είναι η πρασινότερη! 



Tsigonias said:


> Εκείνο που δυστυχώς διαπιστώνω είναι ότι οι επιστήμονες κατασκευάζουν ορισμούς με αυστηρά κριτήρια, οι managers χρησιμοποιούν τους όρους κατά το συμφέρον τους, [...] και οι αρχικοί ορισμοί χαλαρώνουν ή και διαστρέφονται.



Ε όχι κι ότι ο όρος _environmentally friendly_ είναι επιστημονικά ορισμένος με κοινά αποδεκτό ορισμό σε διεθνείς προδιαγραφές! Ενδιαφέροντα σχετικά αναγνώσματα:

Selling Australia as 'Clean and Green': “How well do products claims such as "green" and "environmentally friendly" measure up to these criteria? Not that well, unfortunately, concluded the Consumer Union. It was found that both "green" and "environmentally friendly" fail in all categories. *The failure of the labels to measure up is mainly because currently there is no standard definition for either "green" or "environmentally friendly".* Without adequate control on the use of the words, it is difficult for consumers to determine whether products labelled as "green" or "environmentally friendly" are in any way better for the environment or caused less harm than other products. *Both the US Federation Trade Commission and the International Standards Organisation (ISO) consider these claims to be too vague to be meaningful to consumers (Consumers Union 2003) and companies are advised by both organizations to either avoid making such claims or substantiate and qualify them to avoid misleading consumers.*”
Eco-labeling and information asymmetry: a comparison of five eco-labels in the Netherlands: “Dutch law prohibits the misleading of consumers, *but language such as ‘sustainable’ and ‘environmentally friendly’ is too vague to specify the meaning of an eco-label*.”
Promoting and Marketing the European Eco-Label in Germany and Austria: “*The criteria are lacking practicability, credibility, and / or consistency.*”
Defining Green Products


----------



## Tsigonias (Mar 3, 2011)

Ασφαλώς και ο όρος environmental friendly δεν είναι καλά και ακριβώς καθορισμένος από τους επιστήμονες αλλά περισσότερο βολέυει τους ακτιβιστές και τους μαρκετίστες. Εγώ μιλούσα για τον όρο green chemistry.
Από τη Βίκυ:
Paul Anastas, then of the United States Environmental Protection Agency, and John C. Warner developed 12 principles of green chemistry,[3] which help to explain what the definition means in practice. The principles cover such concepts as:


the design of processes to maximize the amount of raw material that ends up in the product;
the use of safe, environment-benign substances, including solvents, whenever possible;
the design of energy efficient processes;
the best form of waste disposal: not to create it in the first place.

The 12 principles are:

1.It is better to prevent waste than to treat or clean up waste after it is formed.
2.Synthetic methods should be designed to maximize the incorporation of all materials used in the process into the final product.
3.Wherever practicable, synthetic methodologies should be designed to use and generate substances that possess little or no toxicity to human health and the environment.
4.Chemical products should be designed to preserve efficacy of function while reducing toxicity.
5.The use of auxiliary substances (e.g. solvents, separation agents, etc.) should be made unnecessary wherever possible and innocuous when used.
6.Energy requirements should be recognized for their environmental and economic impacts and should be minimized. Synthetic methods should be conducted at ambient temperature and pressure.
7.A raw material or feedstock should be renewable rather than depleting wherever technically and economically practicable.
8.Reduce derivatives - Unnecessary derivatization (blocking group, protection/ deprotection, temporary modification) should be avoided whenever possible.
9.Catalytic reagents (as selective as possible) are superior to stoichiometric reagents.
10.Chemical products should be designed so that at the end of their function they do not persist in the environment and break down into innocuous degradation products.
11.Analytical methodologies need to be further developed to allow for real-time, in-process monitoring and control prior to the formation of hazardous substances.
12.Substances and the form of a substance used in a chemical process should be chosen to minimize potential for chemical accidents, including releases, explosions, and fires.
​Και όσο για την οικολογία, τι το ψάχνουμε; Δίπλα σε αυτή τη λέξη κολάνε όλες μα όλες οι άλλες (καλά τώρα μην το πάρετε και τοις μετρητοίς). Στις μέρες μας ούτε σε επιστημονικά ευρήματα στηρίζεται και σε μεγάλο βαθμό μαναντζάρεται με στόχο το κέρδος κάποιων.


----------



## Tapioco (Mar 3, 2011)

Τα τζάκια που οι Έλληνες τζακάδες ονόμασαν "*ενεργειακά*" (τον ...επικράτησαν τελικά τον όρο) είναι αυτά που (βάσει προτύπων ΕΝ και DIN, κοινοτικών Οδηγιών και τέτοια) έχουν "_*(ονομαστική) θερμική απόδοση*_" υψηλότερη από 70-75% (ανάλογα με το ΕΝ ή το DIN).

Τα "παραδοσιακά" τζάκια (αυτά τα ανοιχτά από μπροστά με την επένδυση εστίας με πυρότουβλα, όπου "βάζεις τη σχάρα και πετάς και δυο μπριζόλες απάνω") έχουν θερμική απόδοση 30-35%.
Δηλαδή, μόνο το 30-35% της θερμότητας που παράγουν τα καιγόμενα ξύλα διοχετεύεται μέσα στον χώρο που θέλουμε να ζεστάνουμε. Η υπόλοιπη θερμότητα μάς φεύγει από την καμινάδα.

Εδώ και μερικά χρόνια συνεργάζομαι με ένα από τα πιο σημαντικά εργοστάσια προκατασκευασμένων μεταλλικών τζακιών και επενδύσεων.
Θυμάμαι ακόμη την αμηχανία μου, την πρώτη φορά που ήρθαν οι Έλληνες αντιπρόσωποι/τεχνικοί για ένα σεμινάριο, που δεν έβρισκα ιταλική λέξη να μεταφράσω το "ενεργειακά".

Οι Ιταλοί λέγανε απλώς "τζάκια" και εννοούσαν τα ..."ενεργειακά".
Επίθετο χρησιμοποιούσαν για τα παλιά τζάκια: "συμβατικά" (convenzionali).

Τελικά, την έβγαλα με διάφορες περιφράσεις: "τζάκια υψηλής ενεργειακής απόδοσης", "τζάκια εξοικονόμησης ενέργειας", "τζάκια φιλικά προς το περιβάλλον", "οικολογικά τζάκια".

Η εκδίκηση όμως είναι ένα πιάτο που τρώγεται κρύο.
Με μεγάλη μου χαρά διαπιστώνω ότι έχουμε αρχίσει την μάχη για να εισάγουμε στα ιταλικά τον όρο "caminetti energetici".


----------



## nickel (Mar 3, 2011)

Tapioco said:


> Τελικά, την έβγαλα με διάφορες περιφράσεις: "τζάκια υψηλής ενεργειακής απόδοσης", "τζάκια εξοικονόμησης ενέργειας", "τζάκια φιλικά προς το περιβάλλον", "οικολογικά τζάκια".


Φωτιά στα (μπα)τζάκια σου! :)


----------

